# Got an e-mail last night . . .



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

. . .from one of our rescue contacts that runs an animal shelter in the neighboring county about a senior golden needing some help. He showed up in someone's yard and after trying to find his owner, turned over to animal control. Ten days passed with no inquiries, she needed to move him, and she knew we were interested in goldens . . . so we drove and met her. So, without further ado, here's Mike (it's what they called him, it seems to fit him, and one of Jim's favorite hunting dogs when he was young was named Mike).

Mike rode very well in the van coming home, just wanted to keep his front feet on the console so he could look outside. I spent the time cutting alot of mats off of him and will be giving him a good brushing later. Depending on if it warms up a little more this afternoon, I have a dog bath out in the garage and we will probably try bathing him; however, he really does not smell bad. Give this guy a few months, some good food and some fish oil, and he's going to be beautiful!!

When we got home, we introduced everyone through the fence and then in the back yard. While he was a little interested in the others, he did not pay them alot of attention, but he does love people. We have several squeaky balls out in the back and we have discovered he is VERY ball motivated, loves to chase them, and will bring them straight back for you to throw, again and again. He runs well and has beautiful movement. 

Mike had a decent poop in the back yard, firm, but full of tape worms so we are adding de-worming to the list for tomorrow's visit to the vet along with a HW check (fingers crossed it comes back negative!); they already gave him his rabies. His teeth are in really bad shape (some may actually be missing) so we will have them looked at as well tomorrow (they look as if they have been chewed down quite a bit). 

Mike is good with the dog doors we have, understands what a dog bed is for, quickly found the dogs' toy box (LOL), and is just making himself at home--which he is, home that is. His tail is staying up and wagging, he is smiling, already rolling over on his back for a belly rub, and he appears to be very comfortable here so Mike will be staying with us. (Teresa - he is very much like Beau--wish you could meet him). 

I am attaching a few new pictures taken w/ my cell phone of Mike on his way home, standing around, and claiming one of the dog beds.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bless you for taking in Mike-what a handosme boy he is .Looks like he's made himself at home and is fitting right in.

Keeping my fingers crossed he is HW Negative and in good health. He's going to be even more beautiful than what he already is.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wonderful!! He looks very happy and comfortable taking over the dog bed already


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry

Mike is a beautiful boy and looks so very sweet.

Bless you for taking him in!!

Mike sure looks like he is HOME-LOVE all the pictures, but especially the one in the Dog Bed!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks like a happy ending Teresa! Was that down in Grey or up my way?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Bless you for taking in Mike. He is a handsome boy. Hope all goes well at the vet appointment. Please let us know how you make out. Give Mike a big hug from us.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations to both you and Mike! I love happy beginnings. He looks like he does fit right in your home.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Mike is a very lucky boy! Let's hope his HW test comes out negative! Bless you!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

This just warms my heart and brings tears to my eyes. You are so wonderful for taking this guy in! He's so beautiful! Those eyes...just so touching! Welcome home Mike =)


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Attaching a couple more pics as we just got back from a walk w/ everyone. Mike has joined Buddy and Joey in being ball-chasing dogs. He does hold the distinction, though, of being the only one to plop right down in a big mud hole--guess I've got my water dog now (LOL)  Guess who got a bath when we got home?

Alan - Mike came from the Washington-Wilkes Humane Society. Gloria helped us out with a stray that showed up a while back and we let her know then of our plans to take in senior goldens when I retired and we were able. Even though I haven't retired yet, since losing Rott'n back around Christmas it just hasn't seem right with only 5 (I know, I'm crazy!) and we think Mike is going to fit in just right around here.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome home Mike.
What a happy good looking boy.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He is so cute, I love his face. How old do they think he is?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I love the second pic in your first set of pics - he looks like he's smiling. He is a beautiful boy and I know that under your care he is going to be outstanding. A big thank you to you and your family for giving this beautiful boy a home.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, what a super story. He looks like a love muffin...what a great life he's going to have now! I love the pics of him standing with his flews up (my fav) and him stealing the doggie bed. Too cute! What a lucky, lucky boy!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Mike is so cute! Especially after his mud bath.: He doesn't look very senior to me, but he is absolutely a stud muffin.

When (if:doh this weather gets more realiable, I'll take a trip down your way. Of course. I'll need directions again due to my propensity to get lost. I did however receive a GPS for Christmas and if I ever take it out of the box it will most likely help.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Mike is so lucky to have found you....fingers crossed for a neg heartworm. Update when you can.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

What a heartwarming story. I'm so glad he found a great family! He's a beautiful boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry

I agree with Copper's Mom-MNike is so handsome and he doesn't look very senior to me at all!

Boy, he looks like he's been with you forever!!

Thank God you answered that email! Mike is ONE LUCKY BOY!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a sweetheart. SO glad he's now a member of your pack. I'll be praying that his vet visit goes smoothly and he's hw neg.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Mike is HW negative!*

Jim took Mike to the vet this morning--he is underweight at only 63 pounds, the vet thinks he is between 9-12 years old (we are settling on 10), has tapeworms and whipworms, has a little bit of arthritis in front legs and possibly some going on with one of the back legs, and TERRIBLE teeth. Our vet recommends we address the worms first, put a little bit of weight on him (not too much due to arthritis), and start him on some antibiotics as he has a lot of infection in his mouth. Most of what is remaining for teeth on his right side will have to come out. In a couple of weeks I will take him back for complete bloodwork to make sure he is in good enough health to be put under and then hopefully take care of the teeth. The vet agrees that at one time he was someone's pet but that he has been on his own for quite a while. Other than the teeth, worms, and weight, she feels like he is a fairly healthy senior. When Jim called, he said he was laying by the dog food station with a blue ball--I think he's happy. Thank you everyone for your good wishes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry

Mike is in good hands for sure!


----------



## jakesmom2200 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Terry. Got your e-mail and had to jump on here to see if you'd posted pics  Mike is SO cute! Love the mud hole aftermath pic.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

i love stories like this! such a happy ending for everyone =)

mike looks like an awesome dog. im glad he found his wonderful forever home with you all.

enjoy your new pup! best of luck with his dental work in the coming weeks.

ps he sure is a cutie pie


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Bless you, and heartiest congrats on your newest family member!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

What an adorable boy!!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Bless you for rescuing Mike! He looks so happy!


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Mike, welcome home. Jealous1, this is so awesome!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Mike looks especially cute in mud! Congratulations and thankyou for giving Mike a home he so deserves!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

This is such a touching story - bless you for taking Mike.

So glad he is HW negative.

He looks so happy and like he knows he is safe now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry

I love Mike-does he LOOK HAPPY or what????


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So Glad Mike found his forever home...he's quite handsome, and looks very very happy....good luck with him.....Thanks for taking him in, You are a special person, and Im quite certain Mike knows it..:


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Terry, you crack me up, at this rate you will be maxed out before you get the chance to retire. Congratulations again, you and Jim have acquired a beautiful golden collection.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you from the bottom of my heart for rescuing that sweetie!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations Mike, you lucky dog! I hope the teeth get worked out and the bloodwork is OK. Keep us posted!


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm glad another homeless Golden found a warm, safe, and loving place to reside. Congratulations to both the family and to Mike for finding each other. Keep us posted on how he adjusts.


----------

